

How I Got (and Why I Quit) the Best Job In the World - noveltysystems
http://www.fullcontact.com/2012/09/11/how-i-got-and-why-i-quit-the-best-job-in-the-world/

======
cynthiaherald
Interesting blog post. I enjoy reading the personal stories of people that
land great gigs with great start ups, but ultimately battle whether to work
with a great start up or go out and do their own thing. Would love to hear
more of these type of stories and how people decide what to do...

~~~
noveltysystems
Thanks Cynthia. This was a tough post to write, but I had to get it out. I
wanted everyone I work with to understand why I'm leaving and how I came to
the decision.

